# Denny's mass Bomb! - with pride from the proud Grandpa!



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

What a class act!

Opened a box today that had a very nice Rocky Patel Connutucut (sp) that he knew I wanted to try..... and a nice Camacho.... a very cool Olympic Harley Pin from Utah..... but the prize....... is a specail smoke he had made to share and celabrate the birth of his grandbaby!

*Bernadette Elizabeth !!!!! * and it has his avitar on the band..... looking wonderful!!!!!!!

sorry the quality..... it's from my cell phone!!!

Thank you my friend.......... I'm honored!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Sweet....now I jealous...


----------



## Vangarma (Jan 11, 2006)

WOW - I wasn't sure what the occasion was but now I know. Congrats Denny. I got Olympic earings - What a thoughtful gift. I love this place.................


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

that crazy guy bombed me too.

just wait for the payback, Denny!!!


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

MEDIC!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

He is quite generous, isn't he?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Ice was hit too...... check it out....

:shock:


----------

